
The Year in Biology - theafh
https://www.quantamagazine.org/quantas-year-in-biology-2019-20191223/
======
namewink
Interesting!

------
ageofwant
The biggest thing to happen in Biology, happened in field botany, and it was
this
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3CBOpT2-NRvoc2ecFMDCsA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3CBOpT2-NRvoc2ecFMDCsA)

gfyb

